
Drawing Made Easy (1935) - kentbrew
http://archive.org/stream/drawingmadeeasyh00lutz#page/n0/mode/2up
======
headsoup
I've never liked books like this. There's a long heritage of books that just
contain drawing 'steps' that do nothing to help an artist actually learn
technique and craft.

Mostly, it's part of what leads to:

[http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/how-to-draw-an-
owl](http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/how-to-draw-an-owl)

~~~
Doxin
Do you know of any books that take a different approach?

------
itazula
I'd seen this book before but was unaware that E. G. Lutz had written a book
on animation, which, according to the Wikipedia entry on Lutz, was a sort of
bible for early animators, including Walt Disney.

